# LINEE GUIDA (leggete prima di postare e anche dopo!!!)

## bsolar

Linee guida

Dato l'enorme successo del forum italofono, per tenere le cose un po' in ordine ora ci sono queste linee guida come riferimento, in gran parte tratte da quelle generali ma con alcune particolarità riguardanti specificatamente questo forum.

USATE IL BUONSENSO :

Anche se qualcosa non è esplicitamente vietato, usate un po' di buonsenso e la netiquette.

LA DOCUMENTAZIONE PRIMA DI TUTTO :

Controllate che la vostra domanda non venga risposta semplicemente leggendo la documentazione - Leggete la documentazione prima di postare. Gentoo Linux ha un'ottima biblioteca "personale", sia in italiano che in inglese. Sono disponibili inoltre diverse F.A.Q.: probabilmente la vostra risposta è già qui (FAQ ufficiale Gentoo tradotta in italiano). Per favore, leggete la documentazione prima di postare qualsiasi domanda: molti dei quesiti posti su questo forum possono essere risolti con un pò di tempo perso leggendo una guida...

LA RICERCA SUL FORUM :

Controllate che il vostro topic non sia già stato trattato - Cercate prima di postare. Il vostro problema potrebbe già avere un thread. Se volete cercare solo nel forum italiano usate la ricerca completa e selezionate il forum italiano (i vari forum nazionali non sono compresi nella ricerca "All available" e devono essere selezionati esplicitamente). Non abbiate paura di riesumare un vecchio thread. I post che trattano argomenti già in discussione verranno chiusi in quanto duplicati oppure aggiunti al precedente topic, questo per evitare di ripetere le stesse cose, e per agevolare chi in futuro farà una ricerca relativa alla stessa problematica.

COME E COSA POSTARE :

Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibile corretto (possibilmente evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS). Ricordatevi di specificare tutte le informazioni necessarie a risolvere il vostro problema, in caso di dubbio postate più informazioni possibile. 

Ad esempio specificate l'architettura usata, la versione del programma, del compilatore, il testo del messaggio di errore (almeno una ventina di righe...), i comandi che avete eseguito, i log, le condizioni in cui si verifica il problema, eventuali particolarità della vostra configurazione hardware o software, etc... etc...

Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi se non postate le informazioni necessarie.

Usate il BBCode - Il BBCode può rendere il post più leggibile, il che non fa male. Usare il bbcode aumenta la possibilità che qualcuno decida di leggere il vostro post e quindi di aiutarvi.

SEMPLICI PRECETTI SU COME SCEGLIERE IL SOGGETTO DI UN THREAD :

Scegliete un buon soggetto - Descrivete il vostro problema brevemente nel vostro soggetto. Nel caso il problema venga risolto, aggiungete un TAG [risolto] al vostro titolo (ciò semplificherà notevolmente le ricerche per gli utenti in futuro). In particolare gli utenti AMD64, PPC, SPARC, ... sono invitati a esplicitare chiaramente e subito l'architettura sulla quale incontrano per evitare che gli vengano dati inutili consigli che funzionerebbero solo su x86.

Per rendere più comprensibili i titoli dei post e per facilitare la ricerca siete invitati ad utilizzare uno dei tag ufficiali presenti in questa lista. (eventualmente potete usare anche più di un tag se lo ritenete necessario).

DOVE POSTARE, OVVERO GUIDA ALLE SEZIONI DEL FORUM :

La sezione italiana del forum gentoo è organizzata in tre diversi forum.

La sezione principale del forum è riservata alle richieste di supporto e a topic tecnici strettamente legati a gentoo.

Per tutte le discussioni di più ampio respiro o per qualsiasi discussione inerente all'informatica e a GNU/*nix usate il Forum di discussione.

La documentazione generata dagli utenti italiani del forum viene raccolta nel forum destinato alla Documentazione

Siete pregati di indirizzare i vostri post nella sezione del forum opportuna

Un topic relativo a Gentoo, anche se non è una richiesta di supporto tecnico non è considerato OT. Tutto ciò che non riguarda direttamente Gentoo è invece considerato OT.

Le richieste di supporto per altre distribuzioni verranno chiuse: questo forum offre supporto solo ed esclusvamente alla distribuzione Gentoo (sono però tollerate discussioni di carattere generico, comparazioni e impressioni).

Se avete intenzione di postare qualcosa di non relativo a Gentoo per favore usate il subforum "Forum di discussione". La tolleranza verso gli argomenti considerati OT potrebbe variare in base alla situazione del forum. Siete invitati ad automoderarvi e a utilizzare il buonsenso prima di postare.

REGOLE DI BUONA EDUCAZIONE DA RISPETTARE SUL FORUM GENTOO :

Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti. Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic. Prima di postare nuovamente, se nessuno vi ha risposto, aspettate almeno 24 ore; se dovete aggiungere informazioni prima che sia passato questo tempo è preferibile che editiate l'ultimo post. Sequenze di post inutili che non aggiungono novità significative non saranno tollerate

Restate on topic - Un thread, un topic. Aprite un nuovo thread per ogni nuova domanda o problema che possa insorgere... non continuate su un thread se quello che state postando non c'entra niente con la domanda o con il problema iniziale. Non aprite thread contenenti domande multiple scollegate tra di loro.

Nessun attacco personale - Puó capitare (sopratutto con argomenti OT), che vengano espresse opinioni personali, per favore cercate di rispettare non solo la vostra opinione ma anche quella altrui. Insulti e minacce rivolti ad altri utenti del forum non saranno tollerati. Spero non sarà un problema.

Non discutete di attività illegali - Il server si trova negli USA e tutti noi sappiamo quanto in fretta si possono incontrare guai legali apparentemente assurdi. Qualunque discussione riguardante pratiche illegali negli USA potrebbe venire cancellata senza avviso, se ritenuto opportuno.

Per ora è tutto. Buona fruizione del forum   :Smile: 

SUGGERIMENTI

Avete suggerimenti da proporre per migliorare l'utilizzo del forum? Postateli qua   :Wink: 

Changelog:

23/01/2005 Modificato da randomaze Originale e modifiche

27/04/2005 Modificato da randomaze Modifiche

30/08/2005 Modificato da randomaze Modifiche

29/10/2005 Modificato da gutter Modifiche

07/12/2005 Modificato da Cazzantonio Modifiche

13/02/2006 Modificato da Cazzantonio Modifiche

06/05/2006 Riorganizzato il layout da Cazzantonio Vecchio Layout

02/12/2006 Modificato da randomaze modifiche

07/04/2008 Modificato da randomaze modifiche

----------

